# Just spent $225 on new cubes!



## davegocube (May 9, 2008)

This has to be some sort of record (or at least some sort of therapy for myself), but, I just spent $225 on new cubes! To be fair, it was a group order for six people where I work (Hi tech company, lots of programming, cubing, unicycling).

Yeah, just needed to tell somebody.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 9, 2008)

LOL.

What did you buy? Post a copy of the order here for us to see


----------



## SkateTracker (May 9, 2008)

Wow, yeah, cubing can get pricey. My biggest order was about $135, and I've probably spent well over $200 total.

If only money grew on trees.


----------



## davegocube (May 10, 2008)

Let's see

there were:

3 white DIYs (a)
1 orange DIY (a)
1 silver DIY(b)
2 gold DIY(b)
1 black DIY (d)
3 black DIY (a)
2 Eastsheen 5x5x5
2 Eastsheen 4x4x4
2 Eastsheen 2x2x2

That's from memory, I have the actual order at work...


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 10, 2008)

Nice order


----------



## Crzyazn (May 10, 2008)

Those eastsheens really add up when you order more than 2....


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 10, 2008)

Holy jebus.


----------



## davegocube (May 10, 2008)

Yeah,

it took me all day to get everyone to make up their minds...

Next week it's an order to cubesmith for some new stickers!


----------



## pcharles93 (May 10, 2008)

I wish my parents would let me spend that much money on cubing. She won't even let me buy a stackmat timer. I can't wait to see your sticker order. You should just buy those vinyl sheets.


----------



## alltooamorous (May 10, 2008)

SkateTracker said:


> Wow, yeah, cubing can get pricey. My biggest order was about $135, and I've probably spent well over $200 total.
> 
> If only money grew on trees.



Then maybe finally we'd actually pay some attention to them


----------



## uni8wizard2 (May 10, 2008)

Why do you need so many cubes???


----------



## RobinBloehm (May 10, 2008)

My orders added up:

135$ + 52$ + 195$ + 248$ + 93$ + 210$ + 114$ + 93$ = 1140$

Of course not everything for me, but for these crazy guys.


----------



## hdskull (May 10, 2008)

I think my biggest was like $8x for 10 cubes + some small stuff.


----------



## davegocube (May 10, 2008)

Most of us (my co-workers and myself) like the textured tiles from cubesmith. Honestly, I haven't tried any of the vinyl stickers, maybe I'll put a pair on one of my store bought cubes.


----------



## davegocube (May 14, 2008)

The order has arrived.

I ordered last Friday, had it shipped UPS, got shipping confirmation on Sunday, and it arrived on Tuesday. Hong Kong to Colorado, USA 2 days.

BTW, I ordered from cube4you, the Egrish on their site and in all of their communications is almost unbearable but they're cheap and fast so I guess I can't complain. I'm ordering from them again.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 14, 2008)

davegocube said:


> Most of us (my co-workers and myself) like the textured tiles from cubesmith. Honestly, I haven't tried any of the vinyl stickers, maybe I'll put a pair on one of my store bought cubes.



There are 54 places on a 3x3 to sticker. You're not gonna get away with a pair of stickers.


----------



## davegocube (May 14, 2008)

nice...

It's easier to solve with just a pair of stickers!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 15, 2008)

How did you get them within 2 days? My order took like 3 weeks...


----------



## davegocube (May 15, 2008)

What shipping did you use?

I spent the extra money on UPS since I had never even heard of half of the other shipping companies and I had read about people waiting weeks for their orders to arrive.

EDIT: Also, if I'm spending $225 on cubes, I'm not going to take the chance and have them arrive a month later.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 15, 2008)

Ah, cool. Are those 2 different 2x2's? They're both eastsheen's, but they look different...


----------



## davegocube (May 15, 2008)

No, they're the same, it must just be how I took the picture.


----------



## shelley (May 15, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> davegocube said:
> 
> 
> > Most of us (my co-workers and myself) like the textured tiles from cubesmith. Honestly, I haven't tried any of the vinyl stickers, maybe I'll put a pair on one of my store bought cubes.
> ...



Sure you can. Just cut them up in really small pieces.


----------



## joey (May 15, 2008)

davegocube said:


> No, they're the same, it must just be how I took the picture.



No, they are different. One is A, one is Af. Af is the one with bigger stickers that hardly show any black plastic.


----------



## davegocube (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, I guess you're right... I surely ordered two of the same and the invoice says they are, but upon closer inspection, they are not.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 15, 2008)

I wonder if Af is better then A and all others? Most people just say that they all are basically the same.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 16, 2008)

Af's look ownage. I wish I got one.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 16, 2008)

Af's are just regular cubes with bigger stickers. It just means the space between stickers is greatly reduced.


----------



## Lofty (May 16, 2008)

they can't just have bigger stickers cause the plastic is curved... My friend has an Af but i never used it to tell if there is any difference since I have my own A


----------



## RobinBloehm (May 16, 2008)

SpeedCuber's Paradise:


----------



## davegocube (May 16, 2008)

WTF. Do you sell cubes? Please tell me you bought those in bulk directly from the Chinese manufacturer.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 17, 2008)

I'd love to swim in a pool of cubies.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 17, 2008)

How many cubes is that? And if for some wild reason, you don't use them all, may I have one or six?


----------



## RobinBloehm (May 17, 2008)

two friends of mine and me organised a workshop for some nerds of "Chaos-Computer-Club", about 50 people, so we ordered the 30 DIY-Kits on the picture and got another 15 as gift from the german game-manufacturer Jumbo.

Afterwards we sold them, now I had to order new DIY-kits cause they are all sold 
We payed about 220 Dollars for them and sold them for about 45*$15 = $675.

That's quite good, isn't it?


----------



## Cerberus (May 17, 2008)

*_* why does Jumbo give you cubes? I want too =(
I am interessted if I can sell so many cubes that good too. Have to talk to some people ^^ I need money!!!!


----------



## RobinBloehm (May 17, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> *_* why does Jumbo give you cubes? I want too =(
> I am interessted if I can sell so many cubes that good too. Have to talk to some people ^^ I need money!!!!



I don't exactly know, we just asked if we can borrow some to give them to the people at the workshop and then return them, but it was a gift


----------



## icke (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is the money that i have spend so far 
cube4you 97,95$+167,63$+249,99$=515,57 with normal shipping
v-cubes 253,55$
plus probably another few hundred bugs with stuff from ebay


----------



## Shamah02 (Jun 23, 2008)

*OMG!!* How long did it take to assemble and sticker *ALL* of those cubes?


----------

